# Can Conservatives Conquer Obesity? (no)



## Northerner (Oct 14, 2011)

60% of British adults are overweight or obese.

The Government addressed this today.

80% of people with eating disorders are overweight or obese.

The Government dismissed this today.

The Department of Health?s Call to Action takes the stance that it is our personal duty to halt the rise in obesity in the hope of a downward trend by 2020. It is up to us to control how much we eat and drink and we must rise to the challenge to make changes.

Dame Sally Davies, Chief Medical Officer emphasised her belief in the simple method of portion control. She said: ?The weight comes from the plate? Increasing physical activity is part of the equation but reducing the amount of calories is key.?

The main aim of the plan is to cut our calorie intake by 5billion per day. Makes a good headline at least.

http://blogs.independent.co.uk/2011/10/13/can-conservatives-conquer-obesity-no/


----------



## cherrypie (Oct 14, 2011)

No Government can cure obesity, it is a complex issue.  If it was as simple as eating less and exercising more then the people who hate being overweight would all do it.  You have to ask what holds people back?  What are the psychological reasons and triggers as to why people overeat.

Som articles here of interest,

War time rations.  http://timewitnesses.org/english/food/Rations.html  Would put the food industry out of business if an amended version of this was brought back.  Could add a takeaway once a month and a packet of biscuits every fortnight I suppose.

Overeating, reasons why and strategies for coping.http://blogs.psychcentral.com/heali...ting-reasons-why-and-strategies-for-stopping/
The Psychology of overeating
http://helpingpsychology.com/the-psychology-of-overeating

I wonder if some M.P.'s are thinking of going on a diet as they are not exactly slim jims are they?


----------



## FM001 (Oct 14, 2011)

Thought the government were already tackling the obesity problem by raising VAT and making the average family worse off by ?430 a year, throwing public sector workers on the dole whilst cutting benefits, gets any worse and no one will be able to put food on the table.......problem solved


----------



## Blythespirit (Oct 14, 2011)

And when no one can afford to eat at all and some people are still obese or overweight, someone somewhere might finally ackowledge that there can be other reasons for someone to be overweight rather than it just be down to portion size and calorie intake. Not every overweight person is lazy and/or eats too much, but it's easier to blame that than look at the alternative. XXXXX


----------



## ypauly (Oct 14, 2011)

toby said:


> Thought the government were already tackling the obesity problem by raising VAT and making the average family worse off by ?430 a year, throwing public sector workers on the dole whilst cutting benefits, gets any worse and no one will be able to put food on the table.......problem solved









An excellent effort.


However, if you take average wage of ?26000 and work out the vat rise it comes to ?113 not anywhere near the figure you quote. Even if double for a two income family its still no where near.

And of course the customery it's not the conservatives fault we are in this mess and labour planned to cut jobs too while were at it lol.


But if anything is going to create poverty in the UK and stop food being put on the table it's fuel and the massive subsidies ordinary people are paying through thier bills to the rich for so called clean energy wether they produce it or not.. This is something everybody should be getting worried about.

It started under labour but conservatives are continuing with it and if it carries on i'm going to have to find another party lol.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Oct 14, 2011)

ypauly said:


>




Nice clapping dude...........


----------



## ypauly (Oct 14, 2011)

novorapidboi26 said:


> Nice clapping dude...........








Thank you thank you and once again I thank you.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Oct 14, 2011)

ypauly said:


> Thank you thank you and once again I thank you.



The possibilities are endless.......................[with the conservatives].........


----------



## FM001 (Oct 14, 2011)

ypauly said:


> It started under labour but conservatives are continuing with it and if it carries on i'm going to have to find another party lol.




Stands back in amazement   There was a poll in my local newspaper last week asking people who voted conservative at the last election if they are happy and would they vote for them again, no surprise to find nearly all said no to both questions


----------



## ypauly (Oct 14, 2011)

toby said:


> Stands back in amazement   There was a poll in my local newspaper last week asking people who voted conservative at the last election if they are happy and would they vote for them again, no surprise to find nearly all said no to both questions



I'm not so conservative that i'm blind. Labour however do not deserve another chance anytime soon so the question will be, where else to go.


----------



## ypauly (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh dear, I can't believe my 1000th post was almost an anti conservative one lol


----------



## FM001 (Oct 15, 2011)

ypauly said:


> I'm not so conservative that i'm blind. Labour however do not deserve another chance anytime soon so the question will be, where else to go.




That was the problem, many were fed-up with Labour and never liked Gordon Brown who was never voted into Downing Street, they were tired party who had ran out of ideas and needed to regroup and readdress their policies all over again.  The fact that the Conservatives didn't win an overall majority speaks volumes about the distrust the people still have of the party in general, those that thought the party had changed and believed the pre-election pledges not to raise VAT or interfere with the NHS will be kicking themselves now, 12 years in the political wilderness has done nothing for the conservatives and no lessons have been learnt what I can see.





ypauly said:


> Oh dear, I can't believe my 1000th post was almost an anti conservative one lol




I can't take much more of this   go easy will you?


----------



## ypauly (Oct 15, 2011)

toby said:


> I can't take much more of this   go easy will you?



OK lets get back on track

13 years of labour failure a good blog


http://archbishop-cranmer.blogspot.com/2010/05/13-years-of-labour-failure.html

And I think that's ONLY scratching the surface.


----------



## FM001 (Oct 15, 2011)

ypauly said:


> OK lets get back on track
> 
> 13 years of labour failure a good blog
> 
> ...




Cheers but no thanks, reading political blogs is never a good idea as they are blatantly one-sided and never give a true unbiased opinion on the party at the focus of attention, there's 1000's of blogs criticising all political parties but most are blinkered as I said before and offer little value to the reader.


----------



## ypauly (Oct 15, 2011)

toby said:


> Cheers but no thanks, reading political blogs is never a good idea as they are blatantly one-sided and never give a true unbiased opinion on the party at the focus of attention, there's 1000's of blogs criticising all political parties but most are blinkered as I said before and offer little value to the reader.



is facing up to thier failure so hard?

Really ?

You can't read it?


I am happy to read anti conservative blogs even if it's just to get some idea of what people think.


----------



## FM001 (Oct 15, 2011)

ypauly said:


> is facing up to thier failure so hard?
> 
> Really ?
> 
> ...





''Can't read it'' ........don't want to read it more like, reread what I said in my last post and you'll get the gist of why I don't read such blogs.  

As I said were we to post links to blogs criticising both parties we would be here all day and would it would serve no purpose whatsoever, I choose to make up my own mind on the rights and wrongs of a party in government rather than be influenced by someone on a blog with a political agenda in mind.


----------

